
Magic Mushroom Drug Evolved to Mess with Insect Brains - extraterra
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/artful-amoeba/magic-mushroom-drug-evolved-to-mess-with-insect-brains/
======
greythree
This answer is a bit underwhelming to my mystic sensibilities.

